# Ultimate Dog lover!



## Jim (Jul 19, 2007)

This guy is a Piece of s**t!


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 19, 2007)

who is he??


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 19, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> who is he??


Ditto that remark. Who tha heck?


----------



## Zman (Jul 19, 2007)

vick. what a prick.


----------



## Jim (Jul 19, 2007)

His name is Michael Vick, He is a pro NFL Quarterback. He should be shot.

Read this  

https://communities.canada.com/nationalpost/blogs/fullcomment/archive/2007/07/19/yoni-goldstein-michael-vick-is-one-sick-puppy.aspx


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 19, 2007)

ahh got it.

You know, those fights are bad enough..now add a pro player to it... not good. its shit like that that gives those poor dogs a bad rap


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 20, 2007)

Shooting him woudl be too good - I say we take him for a one way shark trip. He wants to see how savage animals can be - I have an animal to show him


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ahh, I know about that, just never saw the face and the name together to match them.


----------

